# Bild in DIV zentrieren und Größe anpassen



## SilverVegeto (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend Leute,
soweit ich mich durchgelesen habe ist vertikales zentrieren von Inhalten mit CSS 2 ein komisches Problem das nicht immer IE kompatibel ist ^^

Deswegen möchte ich euch fragen wie es richtig ist folgendes zu lösen, so das es aber auch IE/FF kompatibel ist.

Habe eine DIV-Box (208 px *x* 250 px) in der das Profilbild vom User vertikal und horizontal zentriert werden soll. Das Bild soll aber bei Übertretung der DIV-Box-Größe automatisch angepasst werden, ansonsten die Originalgröße beibehalten.

Hoffe das versteht man


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hast du dein Thema Background soll Propertion behalten vom vergangenen Donnerstag vergessen, in dem du die Problematik schon einmal vorgestellt hast?



> Bitte erstelle keine Doppel-/Mehrfach-/Pushpostings. Dazu zählen insbesondere das Erstellen identischer Themen in mehreren unterschiedlichen Unterforen, das mehrfache oder erneute Einstellen eines bereits vorhandenen Themas, und das Posten von Beiträgen, die einzig und allein dem Zweck dienen, das entsprechende Thema in der Themenauflistung wieder weiter oben zu platzieren (sog. „Thread Pushing“). Derartige Beiträge werden restlos gelöscht. Sollte der Eindruck bei unseren Moderatoren entstehen, dass wissentlich gegen diesen Punkt verstoßen wurde, hat dies die unbegrenzte Sperrung des Accounts zur Folge.



Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html (Nr.12)

[thread closed]

mfg Maik


----------

